# dunskin and silver buckskin



## supaspot (Dec 18, 2011)

Ive started a new thread in the photos forum appealing for pics of dunskins and silver buckskins (foals especially) if you have any please please post your pics

Thankyou


----------



## shadelady (Dec 18, 2011)

Sue, you want to speak to Kathy at Oakleigh Miniatures about this. She has some knowlidge and has bred at least one dunskin.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is a silver dunskin filly we had.


----------



## chandab (Dec 18, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Here is a silver dunskin filly we had.


Wow, she looks a lot like (colorwise) my silver bay dun mare, here's Tana:




(tested EE,Aa,no cream)


----------



## shelia (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope I did this right. here is Baxter. He is a buckskin dun. No silver. he has very strong dun markings. I hope the show up in the pic. He has great stipes on his legs and a very dark stipe down his back which can't be seen in the photo.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 18, 2011)

beautiful horses , Im trying to learn to recognise foal colours , the every day colours I can do but the less common ones are still a puzzle to me , many of them look so alike for the first year


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 18, 2011)

shelia said:


> View attachment 5313
> I hope I did this right. here is Baxter. He is a buckskin dun. No silver. he has very strong dun markings. I hope the show up in the pic. He has great stipes on his legs and a very dark stipe down his back which can't be seen in the photo.






OMG he is stunning what color was he when he was born


----------



## shelia (Dec 18, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> OMG he is stunning what color was he when he was born


i HOPE I AM POSTING THESE RIGHT.

We bought him from Shauna at Ravenloft miniatures and these are 2 baby pics showing his stripes.



thanks!


----------



## anyssapark (Dec 18, 2011)

Silver Buckskin

As a foal

http://anyssapark.powersites.com.au/client_images/87918.JPG

Yearling

http://www.anyssapark.com/client_images/58731.jpg

Now (5yo)

http://www.anyssapark.com/client_images/883964.jpg

http://www.anyssapark.com/client_images/893196.JPG


----------



## anyssapark (Dec 18, 2011)

Silver Buckskin

As a foal






Yearling






Now (5yo)


----------



## lilnickers (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is my silver buckskin


----------



## supaspot (Dec 19, 2011)

anyssapark said:


> Silver Buckskin
> 
> As a foal
> 
> ...


anyssapark thats perfect , it looks like she has a false dorsal for a while (yearling pic) I think looking at your pics and lilnickers I could hopefully regognise silver buckskin

sheila those markings are awesome , theres no mistaking his colour !!!

sfmini, Ive never seen a silver dunskin , I think I would have guessed wrong and said silver bay too

shadelady I had a look on oakleighs website and found the dunskin , I have a better idea now of the colours

Thankyou everyone for your help


----------



## Jill (Dec 19, 2011)

Remember dun skin vs. silver buckskin... you can have a buckskin with dun factor, a silver buckskin with dun factor. It's not necessarily two DIFFERENT colors but whether or not the horse carries dun in addition to the base color. Look for the dun factor. Dorsal, shoulder bars, leg stripes, etc. That is how you tell if the horse is dun, and again, that dun is "on top of" whatever other color the horse happens to be





Currently, we own six buckskins of various shades and some carry dun, some do not. All carry cream, of course. I used to own a silver buckskin with dun and appy! And she had a perlino filly sired by an appy. It almost boggles the mind to think of the colors and modifiers that filly may have carried but visually hidden


----------



## mini horse mania (Dec 19, 2011)

OK- I think???? these 2 mares are silver buckskin and buckskin- mother and daughter- i purchased them as a pair, and I dont know what he sire was...they are 2 grade pets....


----------

